# Bang and Olufsen are they worth the money?



## riclaps (Aug 7, 2014)

Just curious of what you think of Bang and Olufsen ?

Are they worth the money to invest in ? 

Is the technology on them unique compared to other brands of the same category ?

What would be the best alternatives ?

I'm just confused really.... thanks :yikes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My personal thoughts are that you can do better for the money. Everything Ive seen/heard from them are good but pricy, more so for the name than anything.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm with Tony, they make some pretty good stuff that sounds nice but "I think" they are way overpriced. I would put them in the same category as Monster Cable.
Not so sure that their technology is all that unique but their design certainly is.
Best alternatives? Depends on your budget.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally In the UK Monitor Audio is a good product and so is Bowers & Wilkins (B&W) Mission is also good.


----------



## riclaps (Aug 7, 2014)

nova said:


> I'm with Tony, they make some pretty good stuff that sounds nice but "I think" they are way overpriced. I would put them in the same category as Monster Cable.
> Not so sure that their technology is all that unique but their design certainly is.
> Best alternatives? Depends on your budget.


Given you got the budget for them what would be the best overpriced same level brand as the Bang and Olufsen?


----------



## riclaps (Aug 7, 2014)

*Would you say Bang & Olufsen is for the rich and famous ?*

Peeps...very curious about this other issue as well as my friend keeps on mentioning Bang and Olufsen... and when I went to their website and listened to the demos specially that acoustic designer for their products... the sound was a bit weird sounding... it was of course in the mix of his vocals inside that cave but what do you peeps think? 

:neener:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Would you say Bang & Olufsen is for the rich and famous ?*

Bang & Olufsen has always been about cool design first and efficiency and sound quality have been secondary considerations (though they would say otherwise). Bottom line is that is is neat stuff that is usually not competitive with other products purely on a price/performance basis.

It is typically expensive and service is hard to come by. Most service requires sending it back to them and is not cheap.

Like so much other high end product, the reason to buy it has little to do with sound quality and more to do with how it fits in a design or lifestyle.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There is no answer to that question in a general sense. You have to specify a product. I would say that on strictly a price comparison, virtually any product from a reputable brand with similar features would perform better by conventional criteria. As I said in the other thread, however, the reason to buy B&O has nothing to do with performance.

BTW, please do not post essentially the same question in different threads.


----------



## riclaps (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: Would you say Bang & Olufsen is for the rich and famous ?*



lcaillo said:


> Bang & Olufsen has always been about cool design first and efficiency and sound quality have been secondary considerations (though they would say otherwise). Bottom line is that is is neat stuff that is usually not competitive with other products purely on a price/performance basis.
> 
> It is typically expensive and service is hard to come by. Most service requires sending it back to them and is not cheap.
> 
> Like so much other high end product, the reason to buy it has little to do with sound quality and more to do with how it fits in a design or lifestyle.


Man, this is great opinion. Wanted to hear what other members would say about the "for the rich and famous" Bang and Olufsen. cheers...


----------



## riclaps (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: Would you say Bang & Olufsen is for the rich and famous ?*

Thinking of merging this thread to the other one. How can we do it? cheers


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Threads have been merged.

I believe that in general B&O is more of a status symbol than great home theater gear. Again, they do make some good stuff like Monster and Bose, but overpriced. Just my opinion.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Mark. 

I sold and serviced B&O from 1979 to 1992 and at times they had some products that were good values like their turntables. That was the exception even then and their focus was always on unique design, not value in a strict performance sense. They would argue that design and art are a value in themselves and since you can't buy anything like it there is no competition. 

For their target customer, that argument is apparently valid.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I remember in the early 90s B&O had a 3 or 4 disc CD player/stand alone audio system that had glass doors that would slide open at the wave of your hand (very cool) and the changer slid up and down. For its size it had nice sound but if I remember it was over $1500
They also had this large (for the time) 27" CRT TV on a stand that swiveled by remote control and had a really good set of speakers built in but also really pricy.


----------



## riclaps (Aug 7, 2014)

lcaillo said:


> Thanks Mark.
> 
> I sold and serviced B&O from 1979 to 1992 and at times they had some products that were good values like their turntables. That was the exception even then and their focus was always on unique design, not value in a strict performance sense. They would argue that design and art are a value in themselves and since you can't buy anything like it there is no competition.
> 
> For their target customer, that argument is apparently valid.


Wow... you mean you worked for them? doing sales as well as the technical? that is awesome.


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

I think of B&O as the European Bose.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have to agree with everyone else on this... B&O is more of a cosmetic status symbol. They have had a lot of innovative ideas, and have always been very stylish, but if you are concerned with the sound you can find much better equipment for the same or less money.


----------

